# NC Surf Fishing Report



## NCbassattack

I know some of you fellas are coming down soon to fish our surf, so I did some checking, and here's what I got for you as of today (Feb 28th).
Fishing continues to be slow on all Outer Banks locations, with the main catch being a few decent stripers here and there, caught primarily on live eels. Water temps in high forties to around fifty one at Cape Hatteras. 
Further south, Emerald Isle to Sunset Beach, water temps are running around 54-56, and a few red drum and sea trout are beginning to bite. Some stripers still being caught near river mouths. We are still a few weeks away from anything like decent fishing, but with temps warming it won't be long. Supposed to be near 70 there the next few days, then a cool off to the fifties, then bounce right back to the 60's end of next week! So good fishing is nearly here!


----------



## miked913

When does it get good? I will be down at the end of March for Easter weekend in the Emerald isle area.


----------



## NCbassattack

I've seen it very good around that time, especially for reds and trout. But it'll depend on the weather, really. If it warms and stays warm, it could be really good. I may be going there myself around Memorial Day and get in on the Spanish action.


----------



## Longhorn

I'm curious NC. Do y'all have low water issues in the winter after a Norther like we do? Quite a bit of water in our bays gets driven out in the winter time. It makes it tough to run a boat on the flats without a close encounter of the oyster reef kind. I'm curious if you have the same issues on the East coast?


----------



## NCbassattack

Longhorn said:


> I'm curious NC. Do y'all have low water issues in the winter after a Norther like we do? Quite a bit of water in our bays gets driven out in the winter time. It makes it tough to run a boat on the flats without a close encounter of the oyster reef kind. I'm curious if you have the same issues on the East coast?


Only in the event of a retreating hurricane, where the winds can keep water from entering the sounds, like Currituck and Pamlico, but not every time. Usually there's no issues. We have oyster beds too, but most are marked where boats shouldn't run afoul of them.


----------



## NCbassattack

Like I said. March! They are starting to bite!
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/78969-New-River-Report-3-2-16-trouts-and-redfish


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I'm going down may 31st through June 6th. But I'm lazy and just sit on the pier and pull bluefish,sharks(black tip),seabass,whiting,sheepshead,black drum,pinfish,spots,croaker,etc.


----------



## FlashMan2702

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'm going down may 31st through June 6th. But I'm lazy and just sit on the pier and pull bluefish,sharks(black tip),seabass,whiting,sheepshead,black drum,pinfish,spots,croaker,etc.


I'll be down there around that period too. Was thinking about trying some pier action and/or sound & Beach fishing... Have never really done anything like that so not sure what to expect or try


----------



## NCbassattack

Get some three oz pyramid weights, some two hook bottom rigs, shrimp for bait, or cut mullet. Should do well off the piers, but I love the surf and or sounds, bays. Schools of Spanish will still be around, and bluefish, spotted and gray seatrout. These fish love Gotcha lures, spoons, and topwater. May hook up with some red drum too.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I'll usually just drop my homemade bottom rig(basically a 2 hook drop shot rig) with a 2-4 oz weight on bottom. Bit of shrimp on each hook. I'll switch occasionally to some swimbaits,plugs,spoons etc but 90% of my fish come off the simple bottom rig. I'll be at 2nd ave pier pretty much all day every day,except for SOME family time. Stop by and say hi if you're there. If you just wanna catch fish(mostly small) I'll gladly help you out. $25 /day gets you rod,bait and fishing pass from open to close. Bait is $6/container and pass is maybe $12 if you wanna bring you're own rods. Pier sells bottom rigs,hooks,sinkers,etc if you don't know what to get.


----------



## NCbassattack

Note on bait: I never use the frozen shrimp they sell. I always get some at the store, fresher stuff, and the fish like it better, it seems.


----------



## madgabfar

What size hook do you use on your bottom rigs? Thanks


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I use extra long shank #4 saltwater hooks(eagle claw). The pier sells them. The extra long shank is beneficial as most fish you catch can bite through most any line.


----------



## NCbassattack

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I use extra long shank #4 saltwater hooks(eagle claw). The pier sells them. The extra long shank is beneficial as most fish you catch can bite through most any line.


Ditto on the hooks. Be certain to get long shanks, as Cajun said, some species will bite the line, plus longer shank hooks are easier to remove. While I was away, my cousin called and said his wife caught a 17" whiting today on the pier at Topsail. They caught 23 altogether, nice eating fish!
By the way, it's southern kingfish, or northern kingfish, both species are found in our waters, called "whiting" here, or "sea mullet".
They are related to croakers, and are neither whiting or mullet.


----------



## Doboy

Hi Jer,,,,,,, 23 whiting!!? Your killing me,,, Thanks for that 

Anyway, My (almost Newbie) $.02,,,,,,,,,,, I ALWAYS stop at Wallyworld on the way in.
The money you save COULD buy ya a bunch of margaritas! ;>)
& 'FRESH' is very important. Shrimp, mullet, pinfish, sand crabs & fiddlers etc,,,,, CUTBAIT whatever.
If it moves & or 'bleeds' it'll work way better.

2 or 3 years ago, I stood next to some guys who were slam'n the blues at the New River inlet. They were throwing
4" & 5" Powerbait paddle-tails & twisters, & the old style yellow banana Benos!
I still can't believe it


----------



## NCbassattack

Yup, 23 Jerry. They just decided to go at the last minute, got into them good. I think Rick is gonna apply for a citation on her big one.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

My suggestion on bait especially for people on vacation ar Fishbites. They're strips of artificial bait you cut to size and they start to dissolve and release scent in the water. Come in a wide range of colors and scents and saves you the hassle of trying to keep bait or wasting a bunch if you have nowhere to keep it. We've had plenty of days where it outfishes real shrimp, mostly because the fish can't get it off the hook


----------



## NCbassattack

I saw a guy using that when I went down to Topsail with Doboy and company. He was catching fish on it.


----------



## Doboy

NCbassattack said:


> I saw a guy using that when I went down to Topsail with Doboy and company. He was catching fish on it.



Ya jer, Redheadhunter,,, the first year that I went down with Cheezman & company, we tore up the spots & grunts with 'Fishbites', non-stop two at a time stuff,,,, They were in close.
so I went to Ebay & bought about 10 packs, different scents & colors! (& they aren't cheap! make sure it says 'LONG LASTING' on the pack )
We used it the next two years and nothing would touch 'em but the pinfish! 
lol,,, pinfish/ cutbait works good. ;>)

BTW jer,,, You guys gonna make the trip this year? 
I sure would like to Seal-the-deal on that rental! lol,,, sleeps 21!
Call me?


----------



## Carpn

We'll be on topsail Sat-sat 4th of July week. I always bring the boat to fish the intercoastal and New river areas , and do some flounder shooting . Always something biting


----------



## NCbassattack

We should..Retiring late September-early November.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

I will be down to topsail on June 18


----------



## miked913

I did make it down over the weekend but the weather & my free time didn't match up. But I did manage to catch 1 really huge fish! My granddaughters 1st fish!


----------



## NCbassattack

Wmbuckeye557 said:


> I will be down to topsail on June 18


You'll be there during the Spanish run! Have fun!


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

Any suggestions, I will be near the north end. I am guessing shiny stuff. I don't care for pier fishing to much, will I be able to reach them from the beach.


----------



## NCbassattack

I've got them from the beach, surf fishing spoons and gotcha lures.Make a long cast and "yoyo" the bait back to you.


----------



## Clevelandangler2

What pound test line do u guys use in nc


----------



## Clevelandangler2

I use ugly stick up north light action will I need a heavier Rod


----------



## NCbassattack

Usually 12, but if you're after bigger game, 17-20 wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I use a med/heavy(my freshwater stuff)spinning rod with 20# braid and a #17 mono leader. Only broke it on stuff I wasnt fishing for(large sharks).


----------



## Doboy

Hi Guys,,,,,,,,,, OUR whole report,,,, Kinda.

Well,, it's over & all is well. We made it Home safely.
We had a very good, dry, well ALMOST a full week of NC OBX vacation,,,,,, but we had to pack-it-up & RUN, 1 day short!
We had UNBELIEVABLE rain on the WHOLE drive back!!!
No Rain there,,,, till we left the Topsail OBX,,,,,, just wind. 
When we got to Highpoint, NC the skies fell!!!! Gushers, torrents all the way back to Pittsburgh. We couldn't see the cars in front of us,,,, the clouds in the mountains were touching the ground,,,, wipers on HIGH most of the ride home. 
MAN was I beat/ tired from THAT 10hr drive!
At least ALL of the salt got washed off our stuff



All in all,,,, it was a very nice vacation,,,,, VERY WINDY most days,,, couldn't fish the surf the last 3 days. 
We managed to catch some blues & whiting, some SHORT flounder, & SHORT DRUM!!! Some slightly SHORT trout, rays, & the usual tons of pins & pig fish! NO spots, No grunts,,,,, the water was still too warm,,,, Donna got the only 1 KEEPER flounder!??????
*I SEEN dozens of blues, dozens of whiting, a bunch of spanish,,, 4 or 5 dandy keeper flounder & 4 SHORT drum landed.*

*We had 2 good days fishing the surf, 2 other GREAT days fishing the New River inlet,,, then the wind started to blow!*
NOTHING was the same in the Inlet,,,,,,,,, most of the good fishing backwashes that I found last year, were gone, washed away,,, I had to search around for most of a day looking for other slow water back-washes to fish! 
*(I sure wished that YOU GUYS were there with me!!!)*

*As usual, I found 'THE SPOT' on the 3rd day, on one afternoon,,,, & 4 hrs too late, !!! I found the biggest feeding frenzy that I have ever seen in 5 years at the OBX! 
3 of us drove along the shoreline, at the Rivers inlet.
I was alone in my truck,,,, 2 local guys in another,,,, we were searching for fishable water. 
We pulled up to a huge backwash at the same time.
I started screaming "FEEDING FRENZY" before I got out of the truck! You just wouldn't believe the amount of baitfish jumping out of the water!*

* 'WE' got to fish that frenzy for 45 min, before the low tide changed at dark,,,,, THAT'S WHEN EVERYTHING STOPPED!
Thousand of feeding fish,,,, then NOTHING! IT WAS TOTALLY UNBELIEVABLE!.* 

*IF I WAS ONLY THERE 4 HRS EARLIER!!! (JUST MY LUCK,,,,OMG/ SOB!)*

*I wish that I had a movie camera,,,, something to record the jumping blues, trout & spanish macks,,,,,, THOUSANDS OF THEM chasing the mullet & menhaden schools into a backwash! 24" spanish jumping everywhere,,, the blues were zig-zagging in the air, in every direction,,, sometimes 3-4 in the air at a time! *

*MY 'NEW FRIENDS' were catching 2 blues at a time! One guy started casting a double 4" twister rig made for flounder. His friend was throwing a Red-white 'got-cha' plug,,,,, it was the only 'stuff' they had! I told them that it didn't matter, 'cause everything that hit the water would catch fish! I WAS RIGHT!
Previously that day, THEY spent the whole day casting the surf off of the beach front, & never had a hit! 
NOW, they were laughing & giggling like 2 little school girls!
We couldn't get our lures back in the water fast enough!
I used up more than a dozen whole mullet before I started cutting them in pieces! Pert-near ran out!*

*I was using a popping cork with a whole mullet,,,, it's my favorite flounder rig set-up & I've caught blues & spanish on it before.*

*I had a fish 'ON' with every cast,,,, I had 4 drag-screaming spanish runs in a row, with no fish landed! :<(*

*EVERY 4"-5" mullet that I threw out had a hit as soon as it hit the water! I reeled in bare hooks, mullet halves,,,, bait with no tail, no head, HUGE BITES OUT OF THE MIDDLE,,,,,,,, I couldn't land a fish!!! I THINK that the mullet I had were just too big!????? *

* So I started casting out 3rds on a 2/0 hook,,,, I ended up landed 3 blues & 3, 1/2" SHORT flounder. *

*At least I got to see my 'NEW FRIENDS' land a slew of blues & spanish. They were landing fish so fast that they just threw them way-back, up on the beach,,,,, they didn't even pick them up till the frenzy was over,,,,, LOL, it was something to see,,,,, fish jumping & flopping all over on the shore. 
When it was over, THEY had their big cooler 3/4 full! Just fish!*

*Now, I COULD'A switched poles & rigs,,,????? I had everything imaginable in the back of my truck but I didn't want to loose any time,,,, it was getting dark fast! 
Decisions Decisions,,,,,,,, me & my WRONG DECISIONS!!!





















*

*Well,,, There we were, only 3 of us left on the whole River inlet,,,, yelling, screaming, running around chasing jumpers,,,, having a ball! *

*Everybody else/ ALL of the dozens of other fishermen on the whole inlet went home around 3pm! 'WE' had the whole River inlet to ourselves!*

*BTW,,, ALL of 'my gang', the other 10 of them, decided to go out to eat dinner THAT DAY TOO,,,,, for the 3rd LOW TIDE AFTERNOON IN A ROW!!!!! *

*THAT AFTERNOON,,,, THEY MADE ONE VERY BIG/ HUGE MISTAKE! 
SO GLAD I DIDN'T GO!  *


*GOD,,,, I Love that place!*


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Doboy we arrived home yesterday bout 830. Didn't wanna fight any heavy rain. 
We had a tad till we got halfway through westvirginia an was all good .
We were created back into Ohio with the prettiest sunset I've ever seen in Ohio as we crossed in on 33.
Man. I just coukdnt get into this year to "hunt" for bites. The wind blew all the water out of my near shore spots an was to rough for the yak further out were there was a little water left.
I caught as many white perch as I could handle.
Like said the beach was a wash second half of the week.
One rainy windy morning I traveled to the bridges going into manteo. I just couldnt get into it. I didn't take anything for cutbait so just tossed around joshys an vertical jigged the little bridge. Had a few rod ripping bites but no hook ups.
Only fished an hour tops.
Both spots were fairly crowded for the nasty weather. 
So by wensdsy/Thursday I was ready to eat myself unto a comma.an hang with the kids...
Doboy I think we are shooting for two weeks earlier next year....
I regret not giving u a call an trying to team up with down your way but bye that time I was sick of driving.
If we happen to be down at the same time again we WILL fish at least one day together I hope 
Im also hoping we stay in either nags head or south. Just so Im closer to better saltwater sound fishing. 
I also need to invest inbetter saltwater tackle. 
I want one good all around surf rod and one good flounder/puppy drum sound fishing rod/reel .
My saugeye gear don't cut it on the windy days an my cat gear don't cut it on the rough surf days.


----------



## NCbassattack

Glad you boys had a good time down here, and glad you made it home ok. We got pounded here, especially near the coast. Matthew came further north and inland more than expected. Some places along the coast have already had a foot of rain, and it's not done there yet. Tomorrow the monster leaves, and the clean up begins...


----------



## Doboy

Bobby,,,,,,,
"Im also hoping we stay in either nags head or south. Just so Im closer to better saltwater sound fishing.
I also need to invest inbetter saltwater tackle."


Ya,,,,, like I said, We gotta get together,,, NEXT TIME.
I Wish 'Somebody' was with me, casting. *(Our 4 -20yo boys DIDN'T BRING THEIR CASTING POLES! 
"when the surf is 'ruff', you gotta work the Rivers"!)*
So, after the second day of rough surf, THEY were already giving up!!! Sitting on the beach, PLAYING on their cell phones!!! ^%$#!
Just like our 1 week vacation last year, previous rains really muddied-up the New.
I Couldn't see down pass 2' AGAIN
We didn't even use all of the gigging stuff that we brought,,,, including the boat & yak! I was actually asking ANYBODY/ EVERYBODY on the beach, (that was casting), to go fish the ICWW with me!

The gulls & pelicans were hitting the water out pass the breakers,,, way out, at the end of the pier. The schools of baitfish weren't running in the first wave/ along the shoreline.
So I jumped in the truck & went searching,,,,,
I found zillions of baitfish running the shoreline, way up the New River. In a couple of hours, we were able to net enough live & cut- bait for the rest of the week,,,,,,,,,, THAT'S WHAT SAVED THE TRIP for me.
My 'local' friend Charlie sold me a bag full of red worms that he ordered from Canada,,,, & we bought 2# of fresh shrimp, right off the boat.

Poles:
We had 10 different pole & reel set-ups. 7' to 12'ers. The ONLY big difference in casting distance came on the poles using Power Pro SuperSlick braid. (yellow) They produced Consistent 90-100yd casts. It seemed like All of the other set-ups got around 75-90yds.
I'd suggest picking up an 'ol 10' Ugly Stix Salt, throw a $50 Okuma bait-feeder 55-6500 on it & give it a whirl. (Wallyworld.com) I'm gonna order 2 more,,,,,,, for X-mas! ;>)

None of that 'distance' mattered this trip,,,, TOO WINDY!,,, all of the drum, whiting, blues, spanish & flounder, that were caught, were in the first trough,,, 'first wave',,,, OR just along the New River bank/ drop-off,,,, 20'-30' out.

I will NEVER go down there unless I'm staying REAL CLOSE to a major feeder river.

We're talking Emerald Isle again,,,,next year,,,, maybe.? 
Fish Swansboro bridge,,,, or Beaufort Sound.
I'll keep ya posted


----------



## NCbassattack

Jerry
Mary and I are coming next year, 100%. I will be retired and won't care about time..lol


----------



## hatteras1

hatteras1 said:


> 45" Red Drum. Think it was in Nags head.. (That's why i drive 750 miles)
> 
> "Mom, can i keep him?"
> View attachment 221148


----------



## Specwar

NCbassattack, do you know if routes 40,52,and 64 from Winston Salem area passable to the Manteo area.
One of my coworkers is headed down this Friday and I suggested he take that route to avoid Norfolk, and that area.


----------



## NCbassattack

40 should be good, but not sure about 12, it is washed out in spots.


----------



## Specwar

Thank you sir.


----------



## NCbassattack

Some post Matthew fish. If you can get there, the fish are biting.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/103425-Hard-to-Get-Down-East-but-Definitely-Worth-the-Drive


----------



## NCbassattack

Tell y'all what,the spotted sea trout and gray sea trout (especially the spotted) are really tearing it up down at the coast. Some are calling it "epic", "fantastic", "best in decades", and other extreme terms. And some really big ones too.


----------



## NCbassattack

Some nice gray sea trout are being caught now. Anglers reporting more and more grays, and in some areas they outnumber the spotted sea trout. As for the spotted, they continue to feed heavily, anglers reporting that this could be the best year for sea trout on record!
Both species are good fighters and excellent table fare.


----------



## NCbassattack

The bite is continuing on the sea trout. This has been the best year for these tasty battlers in decades. Also, red drum are still being caught, and stripers and bluefish as well. Despite the storms, this has been one fantastic year on the NC coast!


----------



## Doboy

NCbassattack said:


> The bite is continuing on the sea trout. This has been the best year for these tasty battlers in decades. Also, red drum are still being caught, and stripers and bluefish as well. Despite the storms, this has been one fantastic year on the NC coast!



Thanks for the updates Jer,,,,,,,,,,,
I can't wait for you to get that GET-A-WAY HOME on 'the ICWW coast'!?
Ya know I'll chip-in! ;>)


----------



## NCbassattack

Jerry
I have never in my life seen the way the fish are biting, especially the sea trout. There are new accounts posted daily about the trout!


----------



## tribefan0225

NCbass

My wife and I are coming down to nags head for the last week of March. Are there any piers open then? Looked like nags head pier will be closed until mid April. Is it possible to surf fish under the piers? Anywhere open to rent equipment/tackle this time of year? Didn't really want to spend the money for a charter, but would love to get some fishing in while we are down there. Any advice or reports would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hatteras1

https://outerbanksthisweek.com/fishing-reports


----------

